# Aire at dept 88 Charmes



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This is a nice aire located by the side of the Moselle on the outskirts of Charmes itself. Charmes is between Nancy and Epinal on the N57. Parking for 100 m/homes, 5 euros per night for all facilities inc electric. A person collects the money every evening.










This is a handy stoppover when travelling south to Switzerland, Italy or the French alps.

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's a nice aire, Pete and very popular.
Worth more than an overnight, it's a lovely area. We've stayed there a couple of times.
You sometimes need an extra length of cable if you want electricity.

I've found a picture of the aire with an alternative view. Posted in my album as no. 37.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a nice photo Gillian, and yes it would probably warrant a few days stopover to explore the area. We've visited twice, once in june a few years ago and this year in february on our way to the vosges for a bit of winter camping when incidentaly there was no charge.

This aire was the winner of 'aire of the year' for 1995.

pete.


----------

